# Where to get strings for an 8 string.



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 1, 2009)

I touched on this in another topic but wanted to start a thread to get this more attention. I was told to look on juststrings.com because they have a single 74, but I can't seem to find it. Someone also suggested using a bass string. Basically I'm asking current 8 string owners where you get your strings and what you use. Thanks.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 1, 2009)

here is a huge mistake which i have made in the past especially on my first 8 string video! the low f sharp is a bass string and sound muddy as hell..... you dont get the same power with a bass string....

so i buy regular 10-46........ a .59 and .75 zack wilde for the lowf sharp

dont use bass strings.....

the best would be to have them optimised.... Roter is the man to contact for optimised strings


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought a bass string might be a bad idea...I've used that Zakk Wylde set on a six string before...bad idea seeing as I only tuned down to cgcfad. Here's a question that for some reason I haven't thought to ask...is there even any f# strings available?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 1, 2009)

i think the biggest guitar string without turning custom is .75....... thats the one I personally use..... an 8 string guitar set does not exist on the market..... bass string have a different blend of materials which react different too guitar pickups... you can try on a guitar as an experiment, it will sound dead..... i wish i could remake this video 

this one here has a .75 guitar string
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvsEoFkdydc

this one has a bloody bass string
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD7i3UMLx-4


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 1, 2009)

I just ordered my first set from guitar center online. I ordered D'Adario 10-59 (seven string set) then an extra bass string .70. Expensive as hell though. I think I paid $19 or something like that. I don't like super tight tension and my rg2228 i think has .10-.65's so just a little more tension would do for me. 

I was having trouble ordering strings too so yeah.....Guitars, Musical Instruments, and Musical Equipment from Guitar Center


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 1, 2009)

So bass string aside for the moment...would it be better to get a thick low e string to drop tune or a thick low b string to drop tune?

I just found this... http://www.juststrings.com/ebl-1174.html

It's an ernie ball 74 but it doesn't say what string it is...I'm assuming a six, but could it be a seven.

*edit* I just totaled up the 74, a seven set, and shipping, looks like it'll cost $15. if the 74 will indeed work.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 1, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> So bass string aside for the moment...would it be better to get a thick low e string to drop tune or a thick low b string to drop tune?
> 
> I just found this... Ernie Ball Nickel Wound .074, 1174
> 
> ...



74 is very good.... my customer Jona Nido plays on a .72 for the f sharp

but i think the best is that you experiment dude.... i dont know how your guitar feels like, i dont know its action, i dont know how you play, its really personal preference.... for the 7 i like a .59...... but i tune F sharp B E A D G B E one of my customers tunes F sharp A E A D G B E and still plays on a .57 for the A......


----------



## MFB (Jan 1, 2009)

Why are you doing so thick? I mean Meshuggah is using 9-46's then a 52 for their B and a 70 (bass string) for their F# so you're going _alot_ thicker than you need too


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> Why are you doing so thick? I mean Meshuggah is using 9-46's then a 52 for their B and a 70 (bass string) for their F# so you're going _alot_ thicker than you need too


 
Well it all depends on how much string tension you want. Also bass strings have a very different feel than a guitar string. They vibrate more controlled than guitar strings (especially flatwounds like I use)

So using a .70 bass string will have an extremely different feel than a .70 guitar string.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> Why are you doing so thick? I mean Meshuggah is using 9-46's then a 52 for their B and a 70 (bass string) for their F# so you're going _alot_ thicker than you need too



meshuggah dont use a 27.5'' scale man

why would i be thicker then i need if I personaly enjoy those guages?


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 1, 2009)

It will work I'd make sure the guages are nicely balanced but You should be good to go!


----------



## MFB (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah but with just a regular scale the 74 would still be pretty crazy to me at least



hufschmid said:


> meshuggah dont use a 27.5'' scale man
> 
> why would i be thicker then i need if I personaly enjoy those guages?



I didn't even see this till after I just posted. I know they don't use the 27.5" scale, they use what 30? I mean, I just watched the interview where they said the gauges they're using, and that they use the 70 to balance out the tension on the 30" scale.

But again, he's using what I can only assume will be a 27" scale so I still think it's going too thick


----------



## Elysian (Jan 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> here is a huge mistake which i have made in the past especially on my first 8 string video! the low f sharp is a bass string and sound muddy as hell..... you dont get the same power with a bass string....
> 
> so i buy regular 10-46........ a .59 and .75 zack wilde for the lowf sharp
> 
> ...


zakk wylde's only go as big as a 70


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 1, 2009)

hey guys i found it strange that no one could find string guages bigger. so being that i remember seeing them before,,,,,,,,,,, i checked it out, and found em. juststrings.com have guitar string guages beyond .75
the ghs dynamite alloys range up to .90


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 1, 2009)

The seven string set I was thinking of using with the 74 is the ernie ball 11-58 set. I wanna make sure the 8th string is by the same company...hope that doesn't sound weird.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 1, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> hey guys i found it strange that no one could find string guages bigger. so being that i remember seeing them before,,,,,,,,,,, i checked it out, and found em. juststrings.com have guitar string guages beyond .75
> the ghs dynamite alloys range up to .90



sweet thanks for letting us know



Elysian said:


> zakk wylde's only go as big as a 70



correct my mistake its daddario i'm using


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 1, 2009)

I probably should've mentioned that the 8 I wanna get is the Agile Intrepid which has a 28.625 scale. The seven set gauges are - 11,14,18p,28,38,48,58. Which would fit best with that set for the 8th - 70,72,74?


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody got an opinion for the fit the set question?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 3, 2009)

What are you tuning to? At 28.625" you may want to lighten the set up a bit if you are tuning from E to F#.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll either be tuning to F#B E A D G B E or F D#G#C#F#A#D#


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

You could probably do with anything 70 or above. I'd get a 72 and see how that feels. I think someone really needs to get with the times and make an 8 string set. Elixir or DR hopefully.

Is that the set you buy for the 70? - http://www.thomann.de/gb/ghs_ghsgbzw_lo_zak_wylde.htm?partner_id=25293


----------



## ricez (Jan 3, 2009)

On my 28" scale 8 string, I currently use a 9.5 gauge 6-string set from D'addario with an additional 54 or 56 for a low B, and anywhere from a 70-74(I am still experimenting). I am a certified dealer for D'addario, so I have access to their entire catalog. Their wound XL gauges run 66, 68, 70, 72, 74, and 80. They have some heavier singles, but with bass string ball ends. I would be happy to build sets for anyone on the forum. Just PM me. I could built 8 string sets for low F# tuning for about $8.50 a set plus shipping.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 4, 2009)

ricez said:


> On my 28" scale 8 string, I currently use a 9.5 gauge 6-string set from D'addario with an additional 54 or 56 for a low B, and anywhere from a 70-74(I am still experimenting). I am a certified dealer for D'addario, so I have access to their entire catalog. Their wound XL gauges run 66, 68, 70, 72, 74, and 80. They have some heavier singles, but with bass string ball ends. I would be happy to build sets for anyone on the forum. Just PM me. I could built 8 string sets for low F# tuning for about $8.50 a set plus shipping.



That's very cool sir.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2009)

IMO this thread should be stickied for future reference for anyone who gets an 8 string and is unsure where to get proper strings for them. I plan on getting the Schecter C-8 when it comes out, and this thread has been valuable in letting me know the availibility of non-custom strings of the heavier gauge.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 4, 2009)

And to think that when I started this topic I was worried I missed one on a search .


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 6, 2009)

romper_stomper said:


> I just ordered my first set from guitar center online. I ordered D'Adario 10-59 (seven string set) then an extra bass string .70. Expensive as hell though. I think I paid $19 or something like that. I don't like super tight tension and my rg2228 i think has .10-.65's so just a little more tension would do for me.
> 
> I was having trouble ordering strings too so yeah.....Guitars, Musical Instruments, and Musical Equipment from Guitar Center



just got my strings in last night and changed them out. huge diffrence!! Sounds great for me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont have an 8 yet, so its nothing rally important as such, but i have a feeling im gona need to go either with a really heavy set, or a disgustingly long neck scale... im using a 13-80" set tuned to drop G#, and a 10-70" set tuned to drop B# on a 6...

With the 8's how much of a difference does the scale length make? Im probably talking mainly to people who have 29-32" necks rather than the 27.5, i dont think baritone will be long enough...


----------



## hairychris (Jan 9, 2009)

Interesting thread.

Rondo ship the Intrepid with: .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072

I'll be waiting to see what the tension's like when I get mine in a couple of months (I won't be going lower then F#). I use D'Addario 10 - 59 on 7 strings, so hm, low F# would be .075+ but the scale's a couple of inches longer then my 7.

I'm looking forward to trying some different options.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 9, 2009)

ELIXIR is an answer

9-42 + 12-68


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 9, 2009)

yevetz said:


> ELIXIR is an answer
> 
> 9-42 + 12-68



I couldn't find any particularly heavy Elixir strings, could you link me?


----------



## obiwan (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I have ordered a B8 from Blackmachine which should be delivered in the next few weeks. It will come in with 8-11-15-22-32-42-60-80. I will go for standard tuning with low B and F# and don't think I will let the 80 on it, as not being used to it yet. Will try with a thinner one, let's say perhaps around 70-74.


This thread will be very useful for me as here in Switzerland extended range guitars are quite seldom despite having such an amazing guitar builder as Hufschmid, and now I know where to order my strings, thanks!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a 30 inch scale so 80 gives quite a high tension, but I can tell you that Doug knows what he's doing. Give those a try & see how you get on as you may not want to go much lighter.

FWIW Doug prefers building multi-scale for F# tuned instruments (F8) because they're closer to guitar characteristics, but the long scale B8s have awesome note clarity and are very aggressive!


----------



## obiwan (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to mention mine will be a 28" scale instrument. But of course I first will try the strings that already are on the guitar. I am waiting since 20 months for this guitar, so the first thing I will do is running to the rehearsal room and trash the hell out of it


----------



## yevetz (Jan 9, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I couldn't find any particularly heavy Elixir strings, could you link me?



ELIXIR NANOWEB BARITONE - U.K. International Cyberstore

ELIXIR NANOWEB SUPER-LIGHT - U.K. International Cyberstore

Sotty but it's nearest to you that I can find


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 10, 2009)

I use Elixirs, but the 068 was too loose for me, I need something thicker. Are there any other long lasting strings in gauges ~74-80 that I could use as a F# string? I don't like the idea of having Elixirs as all the other strings and then having to change the F# string two or three times so that the tone will last as long as in the Elixirs


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought mine from stringsdirect.co.uk (d'addarios) i use a .60 and .80 for the top 2 strings on the RG2228 (tuned DAEADGBE) and just the stocks on the Agile Intrepid (which are .56 and .72 or something?). But yeah.. i'm in Australia and stringsdirect.co.uk shipped real quick, prob the best place for singles in heavier guages.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 13, 2009)

Strings Direct are a good store.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 14, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> It's an ernie ball 74 but it doesn't say what string it is...I'm assuming a six, but could it be a seven.
> 
> 
> 
> its just a string bro...You can make it whatever string u want


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2009)

I plan on using the same set I use for my Damien 7 with the same scal length. 

Ernie Ball 2620 Power Slinky 7s

The strings run 11-14-18p-28-38-48-58

Just doing the math would tell me that I should run a 68 but I will more than likely try a 70 or 72 to start.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> I use Elixirs, but the 068 was too loose for me, I need something thicker. Are there any other long lasting strings in gauges ~74-80 that I could use as a F# string? I don't like the idea of having Elixirs as all the other strings and then having to change the F# string two or three times so that the tone will last as long as in the Elixirs



I know it's frowned upon, but maybe try elixer bass strings if you really want the F# to be an elixer.


----------



## xerius (Feb 9, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> IMO this thread should be stickied for future reference for anyone who gets an 8 string and is unsure where to get proper strings for them. I plan on getting the Schecter C-8 when it comes out, and this thread has been valuable in letting me know the availibility of non-custom strings of the heavier gauge.



absolutely , totally helped out, still a bit bothered bout the scale issues, but again, 8 string = meshuggah NOT...


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 8, 2009)

Bump.

Because I think this thread has the potential to be incredibly useful until companies start making 8 string sets.


----------



## derbstens (Apr 27, 2009)

can anyone tell about the string lengths? Been looking all over the web without result. Seems the stringmakers assume their strings are long 
enough...
My proplem is that i'm planning a 30.5'' scale with in line headstock (neckdive alert, i know)
I measured a few different strings they're around 90-100 cm (35,45''-
39,37'').
Summaring the measures taken from my LTD SC 608 B combined with the 
30,5 scale:

Tuner - Saddle = 21 cm &#8776; 8,26''
Saddle- Brige = 77,47 &#8776; 30,5'' (surprise)
Bridge - body bottom = 5 cm &#8776;2''

Sum: 103,5 cm or 40,76''

Any suggestions?

just realized this was my first post, so hi eveybody


----------



## MTech (Apr 27, 2009)

that's why they make baritone sets...or are you already measuring baritone sets??


----------



## derbstens (Apr 27, 2009)

Yip, the funny thing is i just measured zack Wylde Boomers wich have 105 cm (whee!)
and Earny Ball baritone strings wich measure about 95 cm.
We live in a strange world.


----------



## MTech (Apr 27, 2009)

well you could always custom order strings from LaBella to your exact gauge and size but like posted before you'd have to order a min of 48 sets for something like that .... needless to say you wouldn't need new strings for quite some time.


----------



## Tuned2F (May 4, 2009)

Don't mean to bump a dead thread, but it seems like it could be useful...

I would look at JustStrings.com - Strings for guitar, bass, banjo, mandolin, fiddle and other musical instruments for individual strings and such. They have a much larger selection than most of your larger music stores out there.


----------



## Baldi (Aug 10, 2009)

(OK, bumping an old thread here!!!)
Im really struggling to find strings for my new intrepid.. WHERE THE HELL CAN I FIND STRINGS FOR AN 8 STRING IN THE UK?!?!




*edit* to answer my own question like a fooooooool!!!! Ive found this if its any use to other people in my position: http://www.ernieball.co.uk/index/pg=3/574.1.5908.16037.16795.1148.0 ...ernie ball site sells single strings! ...any other suggestions welcomed : )


----------



## iff (Aug 11, 2009)

GHS Electric Guitar Baritone Round Wound, .014 - .070, CU-BARI

That plus the two high strings from a 9-46 set are almost exactly what the Intrepid is shipped with


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 11, 2009)

nomop said:


> GHS Electric Guitar Baritone Round Wound, .014 - .070, CU-BARI
> 
> That plus the two high strings from a 9-46 set are almost exactly what the Intrepid is shipped with



The only problem with this is GHS strings sort of fail. Almost every set I've ever tried sounded muddy and bland. Maybe I had bad luck but I doubt it.

I personally recommend the Elixir NanoWebs. On my 8 I used the 9-52+68, but they make bass strings which sound identical to the guitar strings in 70, 75 & 80 as well.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 11, 2009)

no the GHS stuff ive had sucked too.

Daddario might have some useful shit
La Bella is probably the smartest choice.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 11, 2009)

The best place to buy strings in Europe : Saitenkatalog.de - Saiten online gnstig kaufen
They do stock D'addario .080 and GHS up to .090


----------



## iff (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, if you want to go D'Addario, you can get individual strings on their site for $3.00 each, pretty much as high gauge as you'd need.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 11, 2009)

i've heard that ernie ball makes a .090 string for guitar aswell, dunno if that would actually be a good idea for an 8th string though, seeing as i don't tune anything below A really

and d'addario makes an .080


----------



## built4sin (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm using the d'addario .80 on my sc608b and it works pretty well for me. i've always like using thicker strings on any guitar i've had though.


----------



## McKay (Aug 13, 2009)

I use a .70 bass string tuned to A/G on my Loomis and it sounds fantastic. Don't buy into this idea that bass strings sound worse.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 13, 2009)

They don't sound "worse" necessarily. They just sound "different." Have you tried using a .70 guitar string on yours, out of curiosity?


----------



## McKay (Aug 14, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> They don't sound "worse" necessarily. They just sound "different." Have you tried using a .70 guitar string on yours, out of curiosity?



I've gone as high as a .68 I wanted to try a .70 but my store didn't have any, and I thought I'd try a bass string. It's steelwound. Usually it's tuned to A although I have it in F at the moment.

In A it sounds very very meaty, although not too bright. I wouldn't describe it as dull. I would imagine the ash/maple and the EMGs in the Loomis shape the sound to something more acceptable than say mahogany and passives.

It could also be that I play quite aggressively with my rhythm and it reacts well to it because it's a bass string designed for finger picking and slapping. I would recommend it for metal players, I can't imagine a lot of low tuned metal sounding particularly decent without some heavy force being applied to the rhythm section and the bass string handles it very well.

It also stays in tune better than any other gauge I've used. I can't imagine there being a huge difference between a .68 and a .70 guitar string, and the .68 I had would go out of tune fairly quickly. I hate having to gently nudge the strings for fear of sending it out.

When you're on stage you want to be able to beat the shit out of your instrument and be a showman and not have to worry about your delicate Bb...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 14, 2009)

bass strings are okay, as long as you get the right ones. Dendroaspis recommended hex-core strings to get a nice sharp bright attack.

when using a .75 d´addario bass string along with a standard set of d´addario guitar strings for my baritone, the bass string had a rounder and less distinct sound that didn´t work that well with the guitar strings. it didn´t stand out enough, if that makes any sense?


----------



## McKay (Aug 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> bass strings are okay, as long as you get the right ones. Dendroaspis recommended hex-core strings to get a nice sharp bright attack.
> 
> when using a .75 d´addario bass string along with a standard set of d´addario guitar strings for my baritone, the bass string had a rounder and less distinct sound that didn´t work that well with the guitar strings. it didn´t stand out enough, if that makes any sense?



The .70 I use fits really well with the others, but I probably got lucky.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's what I'm thinking. A 27'' scale tuned to E A D G C F A D. What gauge strings should I look for?




EDIT: 500th post!! woooooooo!


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 4, 2009)

I buy Ernie Ball skinny top heavy bottoms (.10-.52) then buy a .064 and .074


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 4, 2009)

I guess you can order an 8 string set custom tailored for your guitar from Garry Goodman.

octave4plus.com


----------



## Lord RG7321 (Apr 11, 2010)

personally, i just use D'Addario's. 

i get a _*.011 - .014 - .018 - .030 - .042 - .052*_ (6 string set)

then i get a single *.064* (XL Nickel Round, since the pack is also XL Nickel Round) so that the set becomes a _7 string set_ (.011 - .014 - .018 - .030 - .042 - .052 - *.064*)

Then i get another single .074 (XL Nickel Round also) and again now its _8 string set_ (.011 - .014 - .018 - .030 - .042 - .052 -*.064* - *.074*)

I tune to drop E and the strings are just perfect. Then again i play on a 30" scale. So if you want a little tighter strings on your shorter scale, then just increase the string gauges by a little, just experiment to find what you like, but NO BASS STRINGS, THEY SUCK!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 11, 2010)

The only bass strings I ever use on guitars are elixir nanowebs, anything else I put on sounded nice at first but mellowed out really quickly after that. You could also try using stainless steel bass strings.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2010)

Labella Crazy 8s at RondoMusic.com

LaBella 8 string packs


----------



## MTech (Apr 11, 2010)

*[SIZE=-1]HRS-81[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=-1]Eight String[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=-1]09 12 15 22w 30w 40w 54w 72w[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=-1]$ 9.75 [/SIZE]*

LaBella HRS Electric Guitar Strings at BigCityString.com


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 11, 2010)

wow that is a very big difference in price!!


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 11, 2010)

There should be a Sticky Thread with just all the places you can buy 8 String Packs Etc


----------



## K-8 (Apr 14, 2010)

You can actually buy a legit 8 string set made specifically for schecter 8 strings at:
Drum City Guitarland

I don't think they're on the website but just call the store and they definitely carry them.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 14, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I guess you can order an 8 string set custom tailored for your guitar from Garry Goodman.
> 
> octave4plus.com




I think I'm going to have to go this route, I have a 30" reverse headstock so I need the longer strings, Rondo specifically says they won't fit a 30".


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 14, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I think I'm going to have to go this route, I have a 30" reverse headstock so I need the longer strings, Rondo specifically says they won't fit a 30".



D'addarios should


----------



## freepower (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 to strings direct for UK and Irish ERGers.


----------



## Hypothermia (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of tuning my Schecter C-7 to F# (without the high E). 

Do you guys think the .80 will get through the stringthrough bridge or will i be needing to drill the hole bigger?



I did'nt know where to ask this question so


----------



## MTech (Apr 16, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I think I'm going to have to go this route, I have a 30" reverse headstock so I need the longer strings, Rondo specifically says they won't fit a 30".



Unless you've got something crazy going on the LaBella sets will work as the new ones are all 46 inches which is longer then all the other companies.... and if you need longer you can just order them to your specs from LaBella.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 16, 2010)

MTech said:


> Unless you've got something crazy going on the LaBella sets will work as the new ones are all 46 inches which is longer then all the other companies.... and if you need longer you can just order them to your specs from LaBella.




Really? I assume that should work, I'm just worried about the low F string since the headstock is reversed, thanks dude! 

I will probably order sets from both and see which I like best.


----------



## MTech (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got confirmation the LaBella strings are wound to 43" and have an extra 3" of plain core after.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 21, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Really? I assume that should work, I'm just worried about the low F string since the headstock is reversed, thanks dude!
> 
> I will probably order sets from both and see which I like best.



you need to measure up to the tuner, i suppose, and account for at least a turn or two to get the string wound up. so that's 30" + length to tuner at end of headstock+ a few inches more to wind it around

there was a thread on this a few months ago, you could try to find it


----------



## Groove (May 3, 2010)

This is exactly the sort of thread i've been looking for!

I've ordered my Schecter C-8 today and because of the relatively small scale length (26.5") i'm going to have to have heavier gauge strings, am i right?

It comes stock with 10, 13, 17, 30, 42, 52, 64, 72; according to what i've read though the definition will be lacking unless I up the gauge of the strings (i don't know whether that is just the 7th and 8th or all of the strings). So i was thinking of going for the Beefy Slinky (the ernie ball coated ones, 11-54) but i'm confused as to what to go for with my 7th and 8th. Any help considering the shorter scale length?


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 3, 2010)

Groove said:


> This is exactly the sort of thread i've been looking for!
> 
> I've ordered my Schecter C-8 today and because of the relatively small scale length (26.5") i'm going to have to have heavier gauge strings, am i right?
> 
> It comes stock with 10, 13, 17, 30, 42, 52, 64, 72; according to what i've read though the definition will be lacking unless I up the gauge of the strings (i don't know whether that is just the 7th and 8th or all of the strings). So i was thinking of going for the Beefy Slinky (the ernie ball coated ones, 11-54) but i'm confused as to what to go for with my 7th and 8th. Any help considering the shorter scale length?





_No way _does the Schecter come with Light Top/Heavy Bottom by default. My guess is 9-42 + 56 + 72, in that range. Assuming you're tuning in standard (F# low) then those will be fine, or you can go 10-46 + 59/60 + 74 or more. A .009 string tuned to E @ 26.5-27.5" is pretty similar in tension to a .010 string tuned to E @ 25.5"

If you want megaheavy Jeff Loomis bridge cable strings, use the 10-52 + 64 + 80 or something nutsy like that. I'm going to try an 80 on my 8 when I get it, but only for drop tuning to E.

And for God's sake, use the string tension calculator stickied in the Gear & Equipment section.


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 3, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> you need to measure up to the tuner, i suppose, and account for at least a turn or two to get the string wound up. so that's 30" + length to tuner at end of headstock+ a few inches more to wind it around
> 
> there was a thread on this a few months ago, you could try to find it



I find that 1" is enough to get two solid winds out of all but the heaviest of strings, maybe leave 1.5" for your seventh and eighth strings.


----------



## Groove (May 3, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> _No way _does the Schecter come with Light Top/Heavy Bottom by default. My guess is 9-42 + 56 + 72, in that range. Assuming you're tuning in standard (F# low) then those will be fine, or you can go 10-46 + 59/60 + 74 or more. A .009 string tuned to E @ 26.5-27.5" is pretty similar in tension to a .010 string tuned to E @ 25.5"
> 
> If you want megaheavy Jeff Loomis bridge cable strings, use the 10-52 + 64 + 80 or something nutsy like that. I'm going to try an 80 on my 8 when I get it, but only for drop tuning to E.
> 
> And for God's sake, use the string tension calculator stickied in the Gear & Equipment section.



Well I'm just new really i didn't realise there was the string tension calculator, cheers for that! The string gauges i mentioned i merely quoted from the Schecter website which i can't link because it seems to bring you straight to there homepage again. The details they have up though are still from their limited run of them last year.

Thanks for the adivice though, it is much appreciated! The only reason i asked about this was because i had read on a thread (possibly on this site) that due to its short scale length the note definition suffered and can be compensated for with heavier gauge strings. I will however check in with the shop i ordered from online, what gauge strings actually are on it!

I will definitely be lurking around here for a good few years


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 3, 2010)

It's all good man, don't lurk, keep posting! I just meant to say that it takes a long time to build the knowledge up, but read and search and you will find much useful info. 

You will be fine with either 9 or 10 gauge string sets, a 56+ for a low B and a 72+ for a low F#. Will not be muddy. 26.5" is a big improvement in scale length from 25.5" for 8-strings.


----------



## Groove (May 3, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> It's all good man, don't lurk, keep posting! I just meant to say that it takes a long time to build the knowledge up, but read and search and you will find much useful info.
> 
> You will be fine with either 9 or 10 gauge string sets, a 56+ for a low B and a 72+ for a low F#. Will not be muddy. 26.5" is a big improvement in scale length from 25.5" for 8-strings.



Well i say lurk because after reading some of replies people like yourself give (e.g in the amp thread a bit below this) i feel a bit out of my depth seeing as the C-8 will be my first ERG. Anyway i will see how the thing sounds when i get it and then decide, only thing is i don't know how i'm going to differentiate between whether the problem is down to my strings or the fact i'm running it through the clean channel of my Fender Deluxe with the boss gt-8 in front of it  Anyway thanks for your help and as soon as i find out how to thank you i will be sending it right your way


----------



## Ben.Last (May 3, 2010)

Groove said:


> This is exactly the sort of thread i've been looking for!
> 
> I've ordered my Schecter C-8 today and because of the relatively small scale length (26.5") i'm going to have to have heavier gauge strings, am i right?
> 
> It comes stock with 10, 13, 17, 30, 42, 52, 64, 72; according to what i've read though the definition will be lacking unless I up the gauge of the strings (i don't know whether that is just the 7th and 8th or all of the strings). So i was thinking of going for the Beefy Slinky (the ernie ball coated ones, 11-54) but i'm confused as to what to go for with my 7th and 8th. Any help considering the shorter scale length?




Those gauges should be fine for the 26.5 scale. Once you get the guitar, if any individual strings feel like they're not just right, experiment from there.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2010)

As I like D'Addario and Ernie Ball-strings was looking into this too and found a combo of D'Addario EXL157 & EXL110.

As buing individual strings of a certain amnufactorer might be for some a tad hard to find.

The EXL110 is wellknown and wellused and possibly can be found in cheaper bulk's and can supply the use of the thinner strings as the thicker ones might not break as easily.

Then using EXL157 Baritone strings set for the thickest 2 strings.

Giving the folloing


1E/ 2B/ 3G/ 4D/ 5A/ 6E/ 7B/ 8C#/
.10/ .13/ .17/ .26/ .36/ .46/ .56/ .68/

..or if you want just a little thicker 8th-string or only like Ernie ball, get the regular slinky for the first 6 strings and the last 2 with Baritone Slinky 2839
getting a .72 as thickest string.

As the baritone string-sets cost more(her anyway generally) than the std exl110-sets found this to be a nice solution.


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 7, 2010)

i use ErnieBall strings, 70 gauge nickel wound electric guitar strings. they work wonderfully for me in terms of tone and tension i'm going for


----------



## drone (Aug 7, 2010)

i work at a music store; you can custom order in an .080 from d'addario... like $4... i get a 10 - 54 set then at a 64 and an 80... 28.625 scale tho.. that makes a difference...


by custom order i mean ask your local shop to order one in, its not like theyre winding it just for you.. they have them in stock all the time.. might take a couple weeks to get it in..


----------



## jl_killer (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wondering.. I see this string set available on the Schecter website.. I assume these are what they ship the guitars with stock, i have an 8 on order so should I order some of these for extras or wait and see what the strings feel like first? Anyone out there have used or do use these strings?


----------



## Brutus (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks to everyone who's participating in this thread, it's very useful 

My question : my guitar is a Schecter Damien Elite 8, the scale is 26-1/2
i live in Canada, province of Québec

Which strings should i get ? i play metal of course, heavy stuff, like after the burial (well not yet because i don't have enough skills, but eventually )

i'd like to know which brand of strings to get? i've seen "d'addario" seems to be most popular one, what about the gauges ? and why, when i want to buy some of the XL Nickel Wound strings, for the .72, it says it's ACOUSTIC or ELECTRIC ?? and then they don't give us the choice ? like it's going to be a surprise loll 

Oh, and what are the default strings on it, anyone knows? Because to me they're fine i guess (but i haven't tried any other strings on it so i can't really tell, i still have the factory default setup on mine)

Thanks !


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 5, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Hi everyone and thanks to everyone who's participating in this thread, it's very useful
> 
> My question : my guitar is a Schecter Damien Elite 8, the scale is 26-1/2
> i live in Canada, province of Québec
> ...



I would suggest SIT Strings


----------



## Brutus (Dec 5, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> I would suggest SIT Strings



hmm ok why? and where? and which ones? gauges?


----------



## alexguge (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm wondering, it says 0.72 on the picture, but 74 at the description?
http://www.rondomusic.com/labellacrazy8.html


----------



## JamesM (Dec 6, 2010)

Go with the picture. Rondomusic isn't the best at accurately describing the things they sell.


----------



## alexguge (Dec 6, 2010)

Hehe, I guess you're right. I mailed Kurt about it


----------



## alexguge (Dec 6, 2010)

Reply from Kurt 
"Yes, the sets have been updated as of Monday to have .074s - depending on
when your order went though, It might have the .072 or .074"


Good to know  
I ordered on Thursday, so I'm guessing I'll get 0.72 

EDIT: He told me that he might send me a 0.74 when I get my package, since that's what it said on the site when I ordered. great customer service


----------



## Brutus (Dec 6, 2010)

alexguge said:


> I'm wondering, it says 0.72 on the picture, but 74 at the description?
> Labella Crazy 8s 8 String Guitar Set at RondoMusic.com



are those strings good for any 8 string guitar ? i have a Schecter Damien Elite 8, will it work ? what would be the causes that makes those strings a bad choice for my guitar?


----------



## MTech (Dec 6, 2010)

alexguge said:


> I'm wondering, it says 0.72 on the picture, but 74 at the description?
> Labella Crazy 8s 8 String Guitar Set at RondoMusic.com



You posted it before I could repost what I'd stated the other week, all the new sets have bumped up to 74 like so many have been asking for.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 6, 2010)

MTech said:


> You posted it before I could repost what I'd stated the other week, all the new sets have bumped up to 74 like so many have been asking for.



does that 8 string kit fit on any guitar ?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Dec 7, 2010)

Brutus said:


> does that 8 string kit fit on any guitar ?





> Will work with Intrepid 8 string guitars with 25, 27, 28.625 and 30" scale length.
> Will work with Septor & Interceptor 8 string guitars with 25.5", 27 and 28.625" scale.
> Will not work with Septor 30" scale models.
> Note:Older models may require drilling out the tuner for the .074



I hope he's actually tested the strings on those models instead of guessing. I would hate to get a set, take my old strings off, and then the new ones barely reach the tuners on my reverse headstock Septor.


----------



## MTech (Dec 7, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> I hope he's actually tested the strings on those models instead of guessing. I would hate to get a set, take my old strings off, and then the new ones barely reach the tuners on my reverse headstock Septor.



I don't know why he hasn't changed it but LaBellas are 46inches long so if you can't get them to fit then there's a problem....


----------



## Yen (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm using a d'addario .80 on my 30" reverse headstock blackmachine and its just the right length to get to the tuner, locking tuners help as you don't have to wind


----------



## Brutus (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there any store in Canada that sell strings for an 8 string guitar? because the shipping price are hallucinating, it's like 40$ just for the shipping :S


----------



## KimtheButcher (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, kiler thread, and this will be VERY handy when my 8 comes in a month or two \m/


----------



## Chronograph (Dec 13, 2010)

I use a 10-56 Elixir 7-string set and a 0.80 Warwick's bass string for my Oni. Before that, I was playing LaBella's 15-80 set. 

Contrary to Patrick's experience, I've found a good bass string sounding natural and tight. Yes, it feels differennt compared to a guitar string but the difference plays in favor of the bass string IMO. Not really happy with LaBellas. 

Forgot to say. Tuning is E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E. Multiscale 26.5 - 29.2.


----------



## RingoStarr (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey right now I have my Schecter Damien Elite 8 tuned AEADGBEA and I am getting another one for lower tunings. I want the new one in drop E (EBEADGBE). What string guage should I use on the low E string I want it pretty tight not all floppy . Btw I think the scale length is 26 inch.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 16, 2010)

just droppin' some knowledge, my endorsing company grindcustoms sells strings from a couple brands (click)


----------



## Brutus (Jan 7, 2011)

DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » XL Nickel Wound Singles

they sell strings individually

the price is kinda expensive, but at least they ship both Canada and USA

i bought 3 sets of 10-52 and 2x .64 and 2x .72 and with the shipping and taxes it cost me 51$


----------



## MTech (Jan 7, 2011)

Brutus said:


> i bought 3 sets of 10-52 and 2x .64 and 2x .72 and with the shipping and taxes it cost me 51$


So you spent $51 for 3 sets of strings.... you could've just bought 3 sets of LaBella HRS-73 & 3 separate 72's and saved a fortune.


----------



## davidengel (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys, this is what I use if you want help.

www.nakedstrings.com

What I do is order the 7 string sets, starting at .013 gauge. This way when I buy the single strings I don't have to pay extra for the heavy string. Go though whatever sizes you want, I use 13, 17, 24, 36, 46, 56, and 70 (I know some people prefer heavier strings, especially for the low F#, but so far I've had no problems with a 70 on my 27" LTD.) I bought 20 packs of these strings, and after shipping it cost me $81.99.

The next step I did was go to Buy D'Addario PL010-5 Strings | Singles | Musician's Friend

I order 4 of these (so I have 20) and the total cost comes up to $13.16.

81.99 + 13.16 = $95.15

95.15/20 = $4.76 per pack

Hell of a lot cheaper than nearly $10 per set, hope I had helped at all.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 14, 2011)

RingoStarr said:


> Hey right now I have my Schecter Damien Elite 8 tuned AEADGBEA and I am getting another one for lower tunings. I want the new one in drop E (EBEADGBE). What string guage should I use on the low E string I want it pretty tight not all floppy . Btw I think the scale length is 26 inch.



I have a Damien Elite 8 and I tune it to EADadgbe I use a bass 80 for the lowest E and I just the rest are a standard 7 string set. It works just fine. Before the stock lowest string was too flubby at low E but the 80 was perfect.


----------



## matisq (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually you can buy pre-made 8 strings set from Schecter


----------



## dnoel86 (Feb 6, 2011)

The F# that came stock on my schecter was a .74, and I found it way too floppy. I put an .80 from a d'addario short scale bass set on and it was alright, though.


----------



## JayLAw555 (Mar 19, 2011)

......... said:


> i think the biggest guitar string without turning custom is .75....... thats the one I personally use..... an 8 string guitar set does not exist on the market..... bass string have a different blend of materials which react different too guitar pickups... you can try on a guitar as an experiment, it will sound dead..... i wish i could remake this video
> 
> this one here has a .75 guitar string
> 
> ...




  You're wrong. There are 8-string guitar sets here's the link check it out for yourself: Ernie Ball 8-String Slinky Electric Guitar Strings 10-74 and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com. and here they are on another site: Ernie Ball 8-STRING Slinky Electric Best Price Comparison Shopping: Lowest Prices, Consumer Ratings and Reviews of Ernie Ball 8-STRING Slinky Electric at Calibex


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2011)

JayLAw555 said:


> You're wrong. There are 8-string guitar sets here's the link check it out for yourself: Ernie Ball 8-String Slinky Electric Guitar Strings 10-74 and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com. and here they are on another site: Ernie Ball 8-STRING Slinky Electric Best Price Comparison Shopping: Lowest Prices, Consumer Ratings and Reviews of Ernie Ball 8-STRING Slinky Electric at Calibex



You might want to work on the attitude and not bump old threads if you want to post here  The post you replied to was from 2009, and the strings you linked didn't exist when the post was made.


----------

